# Can any V8 fit in a TT engine bay?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay you tuning specialists...

Who can do this?

Ed, can you hear me? I don't want the forced induction route, how small does the block have to be?

Will my BMW 4.4 V8 fit and/or will it be too heavy?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

i wouldnt have thought a V8 would fit. apart from the block you have all the auxillary pieces to place in there too.

i would say there would have to be plently of cutting to accomodate it. also a custom driveshaft. not sure how well that would mate with the AWD system


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

are you pissed Rich


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay you tuning specialists...
> 
> Who can do this?
> 
> ...


I fitted a V8 (Rover 3.5 so it was light) into a 1956 Ford Popular with shortend Jaguar rear suspension so I bet a V8 would fit into the engine bay of a TT but the firewall would need to be chopped out and a new one fabricated - along with the transmission tunnel of course!

A 2WD TT would be the best bet as there would be bags of room in the rear to install a beefy rear end and the front suspension of your choice - I used a Vauxhall Viva front end for the Pop 

Wish I still had the photos of that but they went missing years ago, the whole of the body lifted up from the firewall to the rear while the front lifted forward, that was in the good old/bad old days of customising.

I still fancy doing a 1932 Ford Model B 3 window coupe but I doubt if I'll ever get round to it now.

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

not so sure a V8 would fit but anythings is possible with enough money!

TT Engine bay with a V6 squeezed in (500bhp)









S3 Engine bay with a R/S4 V6 engine squeezed in..









another 2 cylinders to squeeze in may be one step too far! 

Even if it went in...the weight would need work to control it although v8 blocks from Audi are meant to be using lighter materials....... did you see TG testing the Golf W12? it could not go around corners and looked very very dangerous!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

There is a company in germany that have an RS4 B5 V8 2.7 Twin turbo in a TT 

I'll try find the link amongst my 2,000 other favourites

From what i remember it went like stink in the clips and sounded like getting laid via the pc


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> There is a company in germany that have an RS4 B5 V8 2.7 Twin turbo in a TT


RS4 B5 2.7 twin turbo is a V6 which would be similar to the TT Above which was done by Dialynx.... BulliTT


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Not that one mate tis another one i found silver with a black roof but not a qs. It had a 800bhp 3.2 TT power plant previously.

Got my figures all wrong  (The 1 hours kip is catch up with me [smiley=zzz.gif])

RS4 B7 V8 4.2 TT (Coming over all funny typing this)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

There is a guy over on the astra forum who has nearly finished putting
a V8 Monaro engine into an Astra Coupe.....mental


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

any links mate..?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

JAAYDE said:


> Not that one mate tis another one i found silver with a black roof but not a qs. It had a 800bhp 3.2 TT power plant previously.
> 
> Got my figures all wrong  (The 1 hours kip is catch up with me [smiley=zzz.gif])
> 
> RS4 B7 V8 4.2 TT (Coming over all funny typing this)


B7 is more like it ! :wink:

find the link we want to see!  was that into a mk1 body?

found this 
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/spysh ... di_tt.html
but its a mk2...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Wak said:


> B7 is more like it ! :wink:
> 
> find the link we want to see!  was that into a mk1 body?


Found the link but it appeas the site is being currently updated

http://www.provocation-automobildesign.de/

Oh yes in a MKI body


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

caney said:


> are you pissed Rich


New Years Eve :roll:

Champagne (Cava actually!) :roll:

Wife at 35000 feet :roll:

Very loud music on the hi-fi :roll:

Yep. Any excuse! :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> did you see TG testing the Golf W12? it could not go around corners and looked very very dangerous!


Yep, did see that 8)

I'm pretty sure I was at APS in November/December and they were fitting a V6 into an S3...

It's all a bit pie in the sky unless I win the lottery :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's the link to the Astra one quite alot of work and balls to do it

http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showt ... hp?t=91908


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Here's the link to the Astra one quite alot of work and balls to do it
> 
> http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showt ... hp?t=91908


Just read the whole thing 

This is seriously impressive.. i take my hat of to the guy


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you tuning specialists...
> ...


Now ya talking graham - a 34 and 32 coupe would be on my all time fav list of cars along with a 37 humpback all with nice big V8's in between their rails. :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

M9fdb said:


> ...Now ya talking graham - a 34 and 32 coupe would be on my all time fav list of cars along with a 37 humpback all with nice big V8's in between their rails. :lol:





















[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Graham


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

i am seeing things, on the mk2 tt, the rear alloy wheels are different

p.s. still hungover

cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> M9fdb said:
> 
> 
> > ...Now ya talking graham - a 34 and 32 coupe would be on my all time fav list of cars along with a 37 humpback all with nice big V8's in between their rails. :lol:
> ...


Haha, you guys...

A relatively close neighbour of mine is Jeff Beck and as you may know he's well into his customised Yankmobiles. I often see him in Waitrose and tearing around the lanes in his motors.

He's a lot shorter than you'd imagine but still plays a mean guitar!

cheers

rich


----------

